# How many of you have this: Audi R10-TDI Power book.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

It's been mentioned in this forum before, but how many of you out there have this book? I had to order mine from Germany, and cost about $60 by the time I was done, but it was worth it. How many of you Audi fans out there has this book, and do you like it? And wouldn't it have been neat if Audi did this with the R8?


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Got a link to info on it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: How many of you have this: Audi R10-TDI Power book. (chernaudi)*

At first I thought you were talking about an Audi-branded Apple laptop.








Here's what you're talking about I think....
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: How many of you have this: Audi R10-TDI Power book. ([email protected])*

That's exactly what I have. Right now if you want it, you'll have to order it from Germany( http://www.amazon.de) or from an Audi dealership.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Wait, you can order it from an Audi dealership?
As in a US Audi dealership?
What's the part number?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

I don't know the part number. A friend just emailed me that she sent an email to audiusa.com, and the reply said that it can be ordered from a dealership. I wouldn't know, as the nearest Audi dealership in my area is over 50 miles away, and I got mine from amazon.de.


----------



## Roger Eastman (Jan 2, 2000)

Does the book cover detailed mechanical aspects of the engine itself ? I have wondered if the R10 engine is of the distributor injection pump type (like the older TDI), or the type that has an individual, cam driven injector for each cylinder.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

It's a common rail engine, like the current Euro V6 and V8 TDIs, the Mercedes CDIs, etc., etc.
Oh, and the 2008 TDIs in the US will be common rail, too.








There's a timing belt/chain-driven (for all current TDIs larger than 4-cylinder, it's chain driven) pressurizing pump, that constantly pressurizes a fuel rail to ~21,000 PSI, IIRC. Then, the injectors are fully computer controlled, and fire when the computer wants them to.
It's neither distributor pump or pumpe duese.










_Modified by bhtooefr at 8:46 AM 11-14-2006_


----------

